# Animated figures movieclips



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Today I was searching on the internet for ideas for animated figures (actually for a H0 scale project I'm working on together with a friend). I find some very nice clips on making animated figures in 0-scale, so these must be certainly doable in G scale!

Perhaps some of you have seen these once already but I thought it was worth sharing them.

Underneath some examples, but there are more from the same author on Youtube (even animated western gogodancers...).

Blacksmith and forge animation

2 Cowboys with horses animation

Cowboy on horse

Caboose with brakeman 

Paul


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Noel Wilson is pretty savy when it comes to animations in G-scale. Go to his channel and see some of it. Regal

Santa Fe & Butthead Cove. R.R. - live streaming video powered by Livestream

YouTube - ‪noelw71's Channel‬‏


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Those are great...


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Thats are amazing


----------



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

The guy's name is Laurie from Australia and he is on the yahoo layout sound group that I am on. He has more videos of different steps to the completed shop with a guy working the bellows and LED lights for the fire. He was working on getting sound set up for it.


Never have seen a blacksmith turn his head when striking an object and told him that the horses should periodically make some road apples with a plop sound.

Doug


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Those are really nice! 

Animated figures in G scale are now available--made by Prehm in Germany. 

http://www.prehm-modellbahn.de/start.html 

Axel at Train-Li carries them: 

http://www.train-li-usa.com/store/prehm-miniaturen-motion-figures-c-24_89_166.html 

Keith


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Watch for Gustav to be pushing his ice into the reefer in a future _Garden Railways_ Magazine.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The first animations are very nice, but nothing explained about the theory of how to make the movement. I see the presenter has a book, so I guess that's why. 

Noel has done some live video presentations on how to animate, and those were fantastic, showing how to get complex movement, that's the part that's really tricky in my opinion. 

Maybe we can find those live videos somewhere? Noel? 

Greg


----------



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

Try this link to You Tube video. Automation....the final frontier. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuYkQ2bxBv8


----------

